# Did a recon trip to Sargent beach today!



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

After my beautiful, relaxing but unproductive trip this morning in Surfside, I decided to go take a look at Sargent. I had never been there before.

What an interesting place!

I crossed the swing bridge and drove straight onto the beach. First I turned right. That beach is unlike any I have seen in Texas before. A lot of driftwood, a lot of shells. Piles of mud that looks like boulders. Really odd. Why is this? River?

Tide was way out still. I could see how you could get stuck/trapped here. But there seems to be a lot of access back to the "main road" that runs parallel with the beach.

I went back to the main access, then back down the same way (south). Passed the marina, then the road gets super sketchy. Looks like 4WD land for sure.

I assume that this is how you get to the mouth of that "river" or whatever that is that dumps into the gulf from the extreme end of East Matagorda Bay?

Is this the area where Sharkchum goes?

Then I went back the other direction. Crossed the intersection of the main road that goes back to the bridge, then kept going through what seems to be "the" subdivision in town. Some really cool houses in there. I guess that is Caney Creek on the inside? I went down as far as I could on the road. The beach doesn't look too driveable down this way.

I liked it. I imagine this is one of those "best kept secrets on the coast" type of places. Hope I didn't blow it.

P.S. I did see several guys fishing the long rods in the surf. True to form, I never saw anyone get a bite. I have never seen anyone catch anything but the random hardhead on those long rods. Either Sharkchum wasn't there, or I was in the wrong place. But I will say the surf was flat calm and I know the Jedi master doesn't like those conditions... Or maybe the Supermoon has them off the feed...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Now you understand why I call Surfside a dead zone. When you take a right after the swing bridge and drive all the way down you will hit Mitchels cut. If you take a left and drive all the way down you will pass Cedar lakes, the old mouth of the San Bernard, and eventually the Brazos river. Depending on time of year, conditions, and what I'm after, I've fished every inch of shore line on the island, and yes, most of it is 4x4 only.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reconnaissance report gigem... I have been meaning to do one of my own this year but never got around to it. Looking to surf fish a different area than Surfside next summer. I spent more time fishing from my kayak this year than surf fishing.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sargent was a secret 30 years ago.........


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

very cool. will have to give a try sometime...


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

There are no fish in SARGENT..

I'd go to Surfside or POC if I wanted to catch fish.:fish:


----------



## lindyb (Dec 11, 2013)

Gigem, I see you got a picture of my place. Good shot of my pier, down to the right of the dome home in the middle of the picture.

You're right. No fish. Haven't caught anything off my pier except sand trout and big black drum for a while.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Sargent was a secret 30 years ago.........


Yea, Shady and Holchak live there now....ain't much of a secret.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

lindyb said:


> Gigem, I see you got a picture of my place. Good shot of my pier, down to the right of the dome home in the middle of the picture.
> 
> You're right. No fish. Haven't caught anything off my pier except sand trout and big black drum for a while.


Nothing wrong with some sandies fried and some blackies half shelled.

They wanna be eaten too...


----------



## johnbfryjr (Mar 23, 2016)

If you head to Mitchells cut for the first time I would follow someone. If you hit the mud you will be there a while. It can be impassable sometimes in places.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

You should check out the Surf fishing seminar in Sargent Jan 7th


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

heading down this weekend ,did you notice if the bait shops are open!


----------

